# Key Post: Books - Summary



## Marion (30 Nov 2004)

Books - Summary

New Books&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
*Reads* Nassau Street Dublin. &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp 
*Chapters* Abbey Street &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp (fantastic art books).
*Local library*

*The bookpeople.co.uk*
*Barnes and Noble*
*Amazon – UK*
*Play.com*


Price Comparer sites
bookbrain
dealtime
pricechecker
[broken link removed]


There are no Vat issues


Free Delivery Site
Play.com
Note


Second-hand books

*Amazon US*
*E-bay*
*Charity Shops*


----------



## microsquid (29 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Books - Summary*

I use  for my weird science fiction tastes... they've quite the selection and with a delivery charge of about $7 it sometimes works out cheaper than Amazon.


----------



## govinda (5 May 2005)

*Re: >>Books - Summary*

Abebooks.com is quite good for second-hand books as well, especially some hard-to-find ones.  

They're at .com (as above) and abebooks.co.uk as well.


----------

